# Stone Quarry



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Someone has applied for a permit to develope a stone quarry about 1/4 mile from our 40 acre woods.

How much is this going to affect our local wildlife?

(Environmental agencies have already given their okay.)


----------



## Gordon-Schumway (Jan 13, 2006)

Are they digging or are they chipping off a hillside ? There is a huge difference in the equipment they use. The places the CC camps took stone from to build highways in the depression era actually helped the environment in Virginia. In Tennessee the places they quarry marble from turn into dangerous lakes.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

my grand parents lived next to a limestone quary. the blasting shook the whole house


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It will be a hole in the ground, not from a hillside.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

My first public job, after I turned 18 and before I went into the Army, was as a Drill & Powder man in a limestone quarry; it was loud, dusty, and dangerous. I can't imagine it will be beneficial to the wildlife in the near future, more like say, a few decades after it closes, and then only maybe.


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

When I was a kid, I grew up in a house that was about the same distance away from a rock quarry, 1/4 of a mile. They would dynamite on occasion, the house would shake but not badly enough to where anything ever fell over or broke. Honestly, I didn't see any effect on the wildlife. The wildlife was really abundant. There was even an albino deer that was spotted several times near the quarry. When I visit the area today (the quarry is still there and still in use) I still see loads of deer, occasionally a coyote, loads of smaller animals and birds, there were even reports a few years back of a wolf very close to the quarry! Not to mention rumors of black panthers not to far away, of course those were never proven but I tend to believe it. That particular area is nothing but woods, pastures, and a few scattered farms so there is plenty of habitat to support pretty much any kind of wildlife. So to answer your question, I personally don't think having the quarry nearby would affect things too much, unless the habitat is very poor to begin with. The dynamiting and other activity might spook the animals at first, but they would eventually grow used to it. Just my opinion of course


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

When I was a child a quarry was opened in the north pasture to use in road improvements. It left a hole about 3 acres in size, and some bare land around it. It held a small pool of water and was one heck of a dove magnet.
It now has a belt of Cedar around it and still gets visits from dove, and other small animals.

Ed


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

While it may have some effects while they scrape the surface and start their procedures to develop the quarry, once it is operation it should have very little if any effect. There may be some travel routes that may be permanently changed but the animals will stay in the area. I have a couple of closed quarrys on my trapline and they are full of wildlife. Great denning areas for preditors. Trapper


----------

